# Master Bathroom



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some pictures of a master bathroom we changed a bit from what it previously was on a severly fire damaged house. Just thought I'd share them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's a little tough to see in the pictures but is that where the tub is going to be or is it just sitting there temporarily? It looks a little funky floating out in the middle like that. Looks like it's probably a nice house.








Paul


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

yea thats where the HO wanted the tub. just in the corner of the bathroom. originally she had a whirlpool tub in the corner but didnt want it replaced with what was there. very nice house at that. three storys not including the basement.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that an acrylic tub? If so, are they anchored to the floor through the feet or do they just sit there? I've never installed one but they seem awfully light.







Paul


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

no its a cast iron tub. the feet look like they are in one with the tub because i caulked around them and then repainted.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

fhrace said:


> no its a cast iron tub.


 
Good :thumbsup: The plastic ones look nice from a distance but they're so damn light weight. There's really no substitute for a cast iron bath tub.






Paul


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> There's really no substitute for a cast iron bath tub.
> 
> 
> Paul


I totally agree with you. Its probably one of those things you would just feel the difference just sitting in the tub. Never set one though.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats a longgggggggggggg step out of the shower too! I realize you prolly had nothing to do with that. Thanks for posting up some pics to look at.:thumbsup:
Hey i hope your not gonna leave that lavatory drain like that!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Thats a longgggggggggggg step out of the shower too! I realize you prolly had nothing to do with that. Thanks for posting up some pics to look at.:thumbsup:


 Looks like they framed it so they could cut as little tile as possible...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Thats a longgggggggggggg step out of the shower too! I realize you prolly had nothing to do with that. Thanks for posting up some pics to look at.:thumbsup:
> Hey i hope your not gonna leave that lavatory drain like that!


That's a helluva shower pan under it too. Maybe it doubles as a wading pool?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Hey i hope your not gonna leave that lavatory drain like that!


Ouch! I missed that the first time I looked. That PVC has gotta go. :yes:







Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Lav sink looks backed up. Wife wants a shower like this upstairs Need to rebuild the deck first I tell her then the shower.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Prolly no pan at all. Is that an acrylic base? Is there a shower safe under it?
Awesome lookin' bathroom!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

lmao i knew someone would see the lav drain! Dont worry it was just a temporary drain as the actual one was on back order. The lav is full of water prior to me testing it out

As far as the shower base goes its just a kohler sterling acrylic shower base set in concrete. When I set the base i just butted it up against the two walls leveled it up and that was that. Never had seen it all framed up.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

LoL!
Well it's a nice looking bathroom. The _better half _wants our BR upgraded something along those lines. Told her nothing but she'll have to settle for a wee bit less than what she thinks she's getting! I hope I can pull it off!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

fhrace said:


> lmao i knew someone would see the lav drain! Dont worry it was just a temporary drain as the actual one was on back order. The lav is full of water prior to me testing it out
> 
> As far as the shower base goes its just a kohler sterling acrylic shower base set in concrete. When I set the base i just butted it up against the two walls leveled it up and that was that. Never had seen it all framed up.


NOTHING!! Is missed on pictures posted on the PZ!! Post pics at your own risk, and wear the thickest skin you can find...I post pics just to see what I've missed sometimes. Actually some loch Ness Monster pics have been proven to be hoaxes here. Not to mention the Bigfoot, Yeti, and countless UFO's....


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't like the bath there to be honest... But if that's what the customer wants that's what they get


----------

